
It has never been easier to launch a new brand - spac
https://www.economist.com/business/2020/01/23/it-has-never-been-easier-to-launch-a-new-brand
======
sarcasmatwork
[https://outline.com/jzzMMg](https://outline.com/jzzMMg)

------
Volber1
Interesting subject. Anybody as full text?

